# Need lease or club-Jefferson or Burke Co.



## Zebina (Aug 14, 2005)

My brother and I are looking for some land to lease or a club to join in Jefferson and Burke Counties. We we're raised in Jefferson County and have lost most of our family land hunting areas  . I use to be a member of the Brier Creek Sportsman Club. Got any leads?


----------



## General Lee (Aug 14, 2005)

Saw this ad today: 320 acres of hunting land for lease in Jeferson County.Call (706) 771-0641. That's all I know,Good Luck and let me know how it turns out........


----------



## mark29860 (Aug 14, 2005)

that 320 acres has already been leased


----------



## burkecoboy (Aug 14, 2005)

burke co. vidette hunting club approx. 3000ac. around $600-700 trophy managed contact Mack Bailey in burke county.


----------



## BigBurke (Oct 30, 2008)

Vidette huntin club is closer to 5,500 a,c . Its a really good club. They run alot of nice deer to my side of the creek every year. They have had a QDM for over 10 yeARS. Great deer hunting .


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Nov 1, 2008)

we have about 5000 acres on the jeff, johnson county line. We still hunt & run dogs after thanksgiving day , lots of fun for 500$


----------



## Leasehunter (Nov 5, 2008)

*Lease available in Jefferson Co. Reduced rate*

Please contact me at (478) 553-0203 for more details
670 acres
Lease rate Sept 1/ 7.25 per acre
Lease rate with 2 month lapse of contract $6.05 per acre


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Nov 5, 2008)

I have 782 acres in Jefferson Co., GA available for immediate lease at a great price.  $5 acre for the rest of the season.  

Property is located off Zebina Road between Wrens and Louisville.


----------



## bdoutdoors (Nov 10, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## wahshiitaw (Dec 10, 2008)

Richmond County Club has room for 3 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The price has been reduced for the remainder of the
08/09 hunting season (this season) 

New Rod & Gun Club has openings..... $350.
with access to a small but very productive
115+ acre tract located @ the 
Richmond/Burke county line.

Deer
Turkey
Duck
occasionally hogs "they migrate through the property"
small game

we also have 2000+ ft. of creek frontage for fishing and duck hunting.(holes and flooded timber)

The property is about 74.75% hard woods & 40.25% pines 
lots of swamp bottom

"unspoiled"....and "unpressured"
this tract hasn`t been hunted in a few yrs.

this is a small but "PRODUCTIVE"tract.
so the membership will be limited to 3 other sportsmen/women

True, deer season may be wrapping up soon.
but if you hunt other game, then this may be ideal
for (hog, turkey, duck, and small game hunters)

(SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY) 

THANK YOU


----------

